#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  Thai's and garbage dumping......

## Stumpy

Not sure if best here or Lounge but a bit of a rant,

What is it with Thai's and garbage???? 

So my GF's family has started arriving at our place here by the beach from up north. Nice break for them from the cold. Friendly group of folks. Anyway I took her uncle for a little ride around the beach area about 200 yds or so from our house. Now mind you this is not a beach resort place area, its a group of small homes off the beaten path in a quiet area. Anyway as we approached the beach somebody had dumped a F'n truck load of garbage in plastic bags right on it. Now that was bad enough but every friggen soi dog for 25kms was rummaging through it tearing every bag open and fighting. So this shit was now spread out everywhere. Even more pathetic this is backed up against a very nice temple. I mean come on WTF?!?!. They could have dumped this shit in a field somewhere and no one would have even noticed. Why the beach?. I mean for Christs Sake, the Temple has garbage pick up if you put outside the front. 

Anyway Monks were cleaning it up as we approached so I hopped off Wave with her uncle and we helped them pick it all up and bury the rest.

Now I am not an enviro freak by any means but sheeeeesh...........

----------


## Bangyai

Thais have little respect for mother nature.....which is a pity .

----------


## aging one

They have have never been taught to respect mother nature or their country in reality. If they had they would not be encouraged from kids to just fling shit out the window. In reality their disregard for the environment may turn out to be a fatal flaw. Look at the floods, and the underlying reasons it occurred.

----------


## Carrabow

> They have have never been taught to respect mother nature or their country in reality. If they had they would not be encouraged from kids to just fling shit out the window. In reality their disregard for the environment may turn out to be a fatal flaw. Look at the floods, and the underlying reasons it occurred.


 You are too right, many times I have seen them cleaning out sewers and drains plugged with plastic bags.  :Confused:

----------


## Stumpy

It is really quite sad. Thailand has arguably some of the most beautiful islands and beaches to see and yet sadly Thai's will be the ones that destroy them. 

While I understand that a refuse infrastructure is not completely in place they do have places to put shit and a beach is not one of them.

So it goes, we cleaned it up. The Monks thanked us and gave us their blessing and we headed off.

----------


## tsicar

it's all part of the "i don't give a fuck" mindset.

throw the shit everywhere as long as it is not on your own doorstep.

at my kids' school in the village, the teachers made the kids do a "chicken parade" every morning:
they were chased around the playground to pick up all the litter before school started.
i used to watch them run straight to the tuckshop afterward to buy shit in plastic bags before the bell rang and dump the crap where they stood, just to be made to pick it up again the next morning.
even a bloody monkey should have been able to figure it out, but not the thais!

..it's not lack of education: it's the 'kkin CULTURE!

----------


## Strongarm

The number of times I've seen a Thai adult eating something out of a styrofoam container and then dump the half finsihed container right where they stand and walk off like its "normal".  

You're right, its the whole "don't give a fuck as long as its not on my doorstep" attitude.

----------


## tsicar

> The number of times I've seen a Thai adult eating something out of a styrofoam container and then dump the half finsihed container right where they stand and walk off like its "normal". 
> 
> .


but it IS normal for them!

one thing that pissed me off big time, and i never got my head around it:
my ex (thai) wife, when we lived in south africa, would run around picking up my cigarette butts as and when i flicked them into the flower beds in MY garden, and crap all over me for doing so.
...first thing i saw her do when we got to thailand was to dump the 'kkin styrofoam just where she finished it- as you just described.
when i questioned her about it i got the usual: "this thailand- you don' unnerstan'!"

'kkin right, i don' 'kkin unnerstan'.

an' i never will, either!!i

----------


## dirtydog

Jomtien 2nd Road now seems to be the locals rubbish dump, this pic was taken about 10 months ago, it is a lot worse now, shall get a new photo tomorrow.



Of course we do still have our pristine beaches which is what makes Pattaya a world class destination.

----------


## alwarner

I'm trying to train my 7 year old at the moment.  If I haven't got my eyes on him all the time he'll just fling shit on to the street.  Not sure exactly where it comes from as his ma doesn't do it or his other immediate relatives.

It's endemic I think.

----------


## WujouMao

> Not sure if best here or Lounge but a bit of a rant,
> 
> What is it with Thai's and garbage???? 
> 
> So my GF's family has started arriving at our place here by the beach from up north. Nice break for them from the cold. Friendly group of folks. Anyway I took her uncle for a little ride around the beach area about 200 yds or so from our house. Now mind you this is not a beach resort place area, its a group of small homes off the beaten path in a quiet area. Anyway as we approached the beach somebody had dumped a F'n truck load of garbage in plastic bags right on it. Now that was bad enough but every friggen soi dog for 25kms was rummaging through it tearing every bag open and fighting. So this shit was now spread out everywhere. Even more pathetic this is backed up against a very nice temple. I mean come on WTF?!?!. They could have dumped this shit in a field somewhere and no one would have even noticed. Why the beach?. I mean for Christs Sake, the Temple has garbage pick up if you put outside the front. 
> 
> Anyway Monks were cleaning it up as we approached so I hopped off Wave with her uncle and we helped them pick it all up and bury the rest.
> 
> Now I am not an enviro freak by any means but sheeeeesh...........


Not just Thailand. Laos, Philippines, Vietnam and Malaysia too. Never think that its their rubbish chucked in the gutter causes the sewer system to choke which in turns floods the roads.

----------


## pescator

Few years ago we stayed at what appeared to be a pristine beach on Koh Kood in the Koh Chang archipelago.
Every morning there was so much shit washed up on this tiny beach that we had to spend an hour with the locals to pick it up.
One day, 6-7 large fishing vessels anchored in this small secluded bay.
Within the hour, all kinds of garbage was washed ashore. The 100+ fishermen just threw their thrash overboard combined with generous amounts of oil, leaking from the engines onto one of the prettiest beaches I have ever seen anywhere.

We brought it to the manager`s attention. (manager of the resort) He was furious, called the owner, who just happens to own a very large chunk of this island.
He gave them Hell, within 20 minutes the fishing vessels left, probably only to continue their pollution elsewhere.
I am sure that the owner didnt give a fok about the garbage disposal, he just worried about his business.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Remember when the Thai "greens" were bleating about Danny Boyle filming in Maya Bay? Until he removed tons of rubbish and left it in a better state that it had been in for years.

They're thick as shit.

----------


## ENT

Same in India.

I used to live in Darjeeling, a beautiful place years ago.
Clean air, beautiful sunlight.

On a recent visit there after many years absence, I was shocked to see so much garbage caught up in fences and bushes, drains and trees.

The pure white clouds rising from the plains every morning are now brown.
Kanchenjunga would rise above Himalaya, like a queen of the skies,  from October through to March, every range of mountains clearly seen.
Everest was a glory to behold, fishbowling in mirage across the roof of the world all the way to Caspia!

I took a friend to see Everest at dawn on a fine December morning.

No show at all.
Pollution laden smog covered our Queen of the Skies and Mountains.

EVERYBODY coughed.

We as humans have shit on our Mother.

For that transgression we will die.

Don't blame the Indians alone for that.

Do you drive an economically preferable DIESEL vehicle?
Then consider yourself part of the problem.

Do you drive a Hydrogen hybrid vehicle?
If so, consider yourself as a problem, but part of the answer to reducing pollution.

I built and used a Hydrogen (HHO) unit and used and tested it in Darjeeling, saving 30% carbon fuel costs.
Did the same in Pai/Mae Hongson the following year.
Then I repeated the exercise on two more cars in Chiangmai.
All tests showed a reduction of 30% + in carbon based fuel use.

In P'ma, I was questioned by Tatmadaw about the alternative energy systems that I was promoting to the poor there at the time, warned to keep my "politics" to Rangoon
(Yangon).

Garbage in Chiangmai?
Heaps dumped at customary garbage points.
One on the end of Soi 5, Moon Muang outside a wat.

No big problem, as the P'mese re-cyclers cleaned up all the crap left behind by the municipal garbage collectors.

Chiangmai was relatively garbage free.
Pai and Maehongson, similar.

----------


## Crepitus

> Same in India.
> 
> I used to live in Darjeeling, a beautiful place years ago.
> Clean air, beautiful sunlight.
> 
> On a recent visit there after many years absence, I was shocked to see so much garbage caught up in fences and bushes, drains and trees.
> 
> The pure white clouds rising from the plains every morning are now brown.
> Kanchenjunga would rise above Himalaya, like a queen of the skies,  from October through to March, every range of mountains clearly seen.
> ...



Was just reading about an Everest disaster climb ( Into Thin Air..1996) and the author mentioned that Everest was becoming a big garbage dump courtesy of all the _expeditions_..

went to a cave Wat yesterday about 100k north of Satun..beautiful caves and whatnot ..BUT very untidy and unkempt with just enough garbage to really spoil it...that and the flourescents and wiring hung willy nilly everyplace...such a shame

Was on a beach Mornington peninsular ( Melbourne) some years back... a Greek family (must a bin altleast a hundred of 'em) got up from their picnic and walked away from a _tip_ of bottles, cans, paper, foodstuffs etc all left on the beach .. some 20 metres from a garbage bin....some people .....they are everyplace!!!

Still trying to stop wife from hoying her garbage out the truck window...she sneaks it out when she thinks I am not looking.
....and of course any _passengers_ will always leave all sorts of garbage in the truck inside or in the bed...sigh..the farang _garbage fairy_ will just make it disappear till next time..

....once one of the kids' friends' threw her used tampon out of our downstairs bathroom window .!!!


Still, have to admit in my _youth_, hoying beer bottles over the roof of the Olds' land barge into the snow banks in middle of the Canadian prairie...555

----------


## taxexile

ent



> I built and used a Hydrogen (HHO) unit and used and tested it in Darjeeling, saving 30% carbon fuel costs.
>  Did the same in Pai/Mae Hongson the following year.
>  Then I repeated the exercise on two more cars in Chiangmai.
>  All tests showed a reduction of 30% + in carbon based fuel use.


proof please.



Do hydrogen car conversion kits really work? - Yahoo! Answers



Do hydrogen car conversion kits really work?

and if so what is a good one to get?
Richard

Best Answer - Chosen by Voters

Assuming you are talking about the kits or plans from places like www agua-luna com or water 4 gas or from any number of venders let me tell you it won’t and can’t work.

Assuming your engine is in perfect tune, you get about 20%-to 37% the energy you put into it back as work, you lose about 7% to friction and the rest is lost in the cooling system and exhaust. Now assuming your alternator is 55% efficient, and let do the math. 

Gasoline has 18,000 BTUs per pound. 

So now we have 18,000 BTUs to play with, assuming we have a very efficient engine we start with 18,000 times your engine efficiency (18000 x .37) we now have 6660 BTUs to do all the work, this is drive the car turn the alternator etc. 

Now, if we use ALL that power to drive the alternator and our alternator that is 55% efficient our 6660 now becomes 3663 BTU. (6660 X .55) So to break EVEN that 3663 BTU must produce 18,000 BTU of hydrogen, and to increase your fuel mileage it MUST make more. 

I know they told you the alternator is wasting electricity, it isn’t, when you don’t need as much electricity your alternator doesn’t put it out and thus doesn’t use as much power from the engine. But there is NO way for 3663 BTUs to make 18000 BTU if it could you would be making more power then you use. 

Now agua-luna also says to use lye and aluminum and water to make hydrogen. I want you to think about this Lye and water is very a corrosive to aluminum, and yes it will make hydrogen, but as it bubbles up you not only get hydrogen, you also get an aerosol that contains lye and water so it will corrode aluminum heads and who knows what its going to do to the seals. So you might ruin your engine, and don't even think about breathing this stuff, it can kill you.

And think of the power it took to make the aluminum in the first place, you’d be better of energy wise to recycle the aluminum then using it for fuel. 

http://www.newton.dep.anl.gov/askasci/ch…

It just a con to separate you from you money.

EDIT

Matthew B.

No my science isn’t wrong; I used BTU’s on purpose. Any fuel only has so much energy in it; most fuels are rated in BTUs. The numbers I used are readily available from many sources and if you wish I can post a link to them.

Gasoline has only so much potential heat to be used for work, 18,000 BTUs per pound, we already know how efficient an internal combustion engine is, 37% at best of all the energy consumed is used for work. We know how much is lost to friction 7% and the rest goes into the cooling system or the exhaust. By used only BTUs I could keep all the numbers in the same units. 

So if only 37% of the heat is used for work, it doesn’t matter if I convert to kilowatts then HP first then back to BTUs or not. There is no need to estimate, I know how many BTUs at best are transferred, because we already know from research how much of each unit of energy is used.

“I don't know how much it needs but I believe it is ridiculous to assume that half the engine's output goes towards turning the powering the alternator.”

I didn’t say it took half the engine’s output to power and alternator, I said you lose half of the power you put into an alternator, a big difference. Even if an alternator was 90% efficient you are still losing power. Notice I didn’t even go into the energy need to crack water into hydrogen and oxygen. Now in order of this device to work, that is increase your fuel mileage, you have to make more BTU’s of fuel as you consume there isn’t a device out there that can do that.

If I didn’t care about other’s I wouldn’t take the time to post at all, and if you wish go ahead and try this device and any other device you wish, just know this device has been around since the 1970’s and it’s been tested many, many times, and it failed every time. So not only does the math not work out, if it did it would violate the laws of thermodynamics, but it’s been tested in the real world many times and it failed.

Also just one last thing your link take you to a web site that want to sell you a two books for only $97, and I noticed that in your post you said nothing to show where my math was wrong or my assumptions were wrong. Like I said I can point to tons of research you point to a web site that want to sell you something

If you are talking about the kits that use power from your cars alternator to produce hydrogen via electrolysis of water, they will certainly produce hydrogen, but they will not increase your gas milage or reduce tail pipe emissions. In fact, they will decrease gas milage and probably increase emissions. Google perpetual motion and second law of thermodynamics to find out why.

Anything to do with hydrogen is not for shade tree mechanics. Hydrogen leaks through almost anything. It is the most explosive gas there is .

They are scams. Don't waste your money.

----------


## DrAndy

> ..it's not lack of education: it's the 'kkin CULTURE!





> The number of times I've seen a Thai adult eating something out of a styrofoam container and then dump the half finsihed container right where they stand and walk off like its "normal". You're right, its the whole "don't give a fuck as long as its not on my doorstep" attitude.





> It's endemic I think.





> Not just Thailand. Laos, Philippines, Vietnam and Malaysia too. Never think that its their rubbish chucked in the gutter causes the sewer system to choke which in turns floods the roads.





> They're thick as shit.





> Same in India.





> Everest was becoming a big garbage dump courtesy of all the expeditions


bloody hell, all those whinges without any real thought about the real reasons

if you did stop and think, you may realise that throwing out garbage is quite a normal thing for us humans to do

in the past, it was mainly degradable stuff, so animals would clean it up, or it would rot down

now, with all the plastic and glass, concrete and metal, it just stays and creates eyesores and worse

I see the same thing in Portugal, for example; the old people always just threw their rubbish in the fields, and it vanished. They still do the same, but now their rubbish includes plastic, glass and the rest.

so the answer is education and enforcement of laws

Tsico gave an example of school kids being made to pick up rubbish, but obviously they were not properly educated into realising that their own trash was the problem. Shouting that it is the culture is obviously crap, a kneejerk reaction to a nasty problem, as is the typical response that they are thick as shit

nonsense, it is all about making people realise that their rubbish is part of the whole problem, making people think about their actions and the consequences

----------


## withnallstoke

> making people think about their actions and the consequences


But this is Thai people we are talking about.
Consequences are always a result of what somebody else has done.

----------


## alwarner

> Originally Posted by tsicar
> 
> ..it's not lack of education: it's the 'kkin CULTURE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey you, up there, yeah you on your high horse.  can you explain how me saying "it's endemic i think" is a whinge?

cheers.

----------


## Boon Mee

> if you did stop and think, you may realise that throwing out garbage is quite a normal thing for us humans to do
> 
> so the answer is education and enforcement of laws


Yes indeed, throwing garbage everywhere is a 'normal' thing for un-civilized humans and thus, we can unequivocally state that Thai's are not civilized.

----------


## Bobcock

> Thai's will be the ones that destroy them.


Probably, but you know damn well they will blame the tourists

----------


## ENT

Drandy,                                                                                                                   

Do you still chuck trash around or do you recycle the stuff?

----------


## Lorenzo

> Anyway as we approached the beach somebody had dumped a F'n truck load of garbage in plastic bags right on it.


What are you a tourist???? 

Thailand is a shit hole!! You have to ignore that filth if you want to enjoy Thailand.

----------


## dolorous ed

why do people insist on putting floating commas into plural nouns?

drives me up the fekking wall

----------


## somtamslap

I blame 7/11, for everything..

----------


## somtamslap

> floating commas


 People are even dumping punctuation in the rivers now, what's the world COMING TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

----------


## Bobcock

> floating commas


You mean an apostrophe?

----------


## Stumpy

> Probably, but you know damn well they will blame the tourists


Yep, they will say "Tourism is ruining the beaches". In a round about way there is some truth to it. As more tourists show up, Thais make businesses to support it and to keep costs down they just chuck the shit wherever and moreover give tourists little options to dispose of what they bought. Try and find a garbage can. Its hard. 

Being that most Thais seem to get their food to go, they need to stop with the Styrofoam and plastic bag shit. The soda in a bag deal is a F'n joke. As soon as done they toss bag in street.




> Do you still chuck trash around or do you recycle the stuff?


Interesting, I started a local neighborhood recycle deal. This old lady 2 houses down takes them in for recycle money; glass, plastic and cardboard/paper. I package it up nicely and drop it off at her gate. Saw another neighbor do it after I showed them what I did. 

I also taught the guy down the street tossing shit in the field next to him to toss it in a 55 gal metal drum and burn the shit every once in awhile. While I am aware there is a trade off burning it, It is far more sanitary and sightly. 

In the end its all about educating people and giving them the means to apply it. Laws and fines can be a good deterrent but they end up being pointless as most will never enforce it, just like in the US. Big signs with fine amounts and yet I never see people being tagged for dumping it. However the US(At least in California) has a pretty good refuse management system but it comes with a high price tag. 

In the end I will just do my part here best I can and not let anybody within my circle of influence be a pig.

----------


## withnallstoke

The whole throwing shit away here is even dafter when you can hoard all your shit and then SELL it.
There is a very healthy market for recycling pretty much anything, there is no need to chuck stuff away.
It's a bit like the old rag and bone men (Steptoe) around here - except instead of swapping your shit for a balloon these guys give you hard cash.

----------


## Strongarm

I've seen my mrs walk ten steps out of her way to put something in a garbage bin only to drop it beside the bin (not intentionally, a missed throw) and then turn and walk away and leave it laying beside the bin. A fee choice four letter words from me and she's never done it again, at least not when I'm around.

----------


## Bangyai

There is an advert that used to come on tv ( forget the product ) showing a couple of bankers in suits leaving a prestigious building. One of them sees a bit of papar blowing around and stoops to pick it up and put it in the trash bin. 
This is apparently how educated people here act every day.

I had to comment to Ms Bangyai that in over 30 years in Thailand I had never seen anyone pick up a bit of trash ( outside of organised events ) much less anyone from the top end of society. Way beneath their exulted dignity.

----------


## somtamslap

> The whole throwing shit away here is even dafter when you can hoard all your shit and then SELL it.


 Precisely. Beer bottles are my main source of income.

----------


## jamiejambos

^   I blame the parents.......

----------


## DrAndy

> can you explain how me saying "it's endemic i think" is a whinge?


of course it is, as endemic in your context means




> belonging or native to a particular people or country


so that was the same whinge as others saying "Thais are stupid/dirty/ irresponsible" etc etc but dumped rubbish can be seen in most countries, often worse than seen in Thailand

as for high horse, nope, wrong, just observing the crap people spew

----------


## DrAndy

> Yes indeed, throwing garbage everywhere is a 'normal' thing for un-civilized humans and thus, we can unequivocally state that Thai's are not civilized.


your logic is as flawed as your political convictions

----------


## DrAndy

> Drandy, 
> 
> Do you still chuck trash around or do you recycle the stuff?


 
what is the point of asking me that?

I like trash to the point of using selected items to make sculptures

maybe I will post some pics one day

----------


## jamiejambos

Has?     anybody seen a Litterbin in Thailand ....If so, Where ?

----------


## alwarner

> Originally Posted by alwarner
> 
> can you explain how me saying "it's endemic i think" is a whinge?
> 
> 
> of course it is, as endemic in your context means
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is endemic here though.  People do not give a fuck. 

It wasn't a whinge, it was a statement of fact. 

Andrew, would you say people here care about the environment because you've seen worse environments in say India or Africa?

----------


## VocalNeal

> Not just Thailand. Laos, Philippines, Vietnam and Malaysia too.


You missed the garbage capital of the world. Indonesia. 

Local Indo scouts had a Jamboree. All camped in tents on a football field, they came form all over for a weekend. When they left the soccer field was one large garbage tip. That was the 'kkin scouts.

----------


## ENT

Taxexile post #16.

Proof you want ,eh?
Go to HHO on Google. Select any old HHO article there there, better still several.
Try to read and understand.

If you want to try it out, as I did, you can make an HHO unit from;  

1 glass jar with lid,
2 pieces of stainless steel pipe, 3'" long, one larger in diameter than the other, to fit in jar.
1 piece of plastic pipe as insulator between steel pipes.
1 metre of electric cable.
1 15 amp fuse and holder.
1 metre fuel hose pipe.
1 plastic T-junction.
6 electrical connectors.
75 cc water.
1 flat tablespoon sodium bicarbonate.

Place 1 pipe separated by plastic pipe inside second larger diameter pipe.
Connect inner steel pipe to earth via hole in jar lid
Connect outer pipe to ignition with via hole in lid and fuse.

Fasten plastic hose to jar, then to T junction then to air intake of car..

Cover all in jar with water and dissolved bicarbonate of soda.

After assembly fasten unit in car motor well.

Turn fuel screw down by 1/3rd.
Start motor.

You will find take off and running is smooth, and YOU SPEND 30% LESS ON FUEL

If you are a total sceptic, of course you won't be convinced, ever.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

> Go to HHO on Google. Select any old HHO article there there, better still several.
> Try to read and understand.


OK here goes






> The great "run your car on water" scam
> May 2008
> As oil prices rise, the quest for ways to replace fossil fuels or at least improve the mileage of modern vehicles becomes increasingly urgent.
> 
> All around the globe, teams of highly educated scientists slave away in an attempt to squeeze the last few percent of efficiency out of the conventional internal combustion engine because they know that even small improvements can have a big benefit to an auto-maker's bottom line.
> 
> At the same time, there appear to be legions of "garage mechanics" who are also working on ways to improve the mileage of your car.
> 
> All kinds of crazy devices are now flooding the market and promising to slash your fuel bill by improving your mileage, or maybe even completely eliminating the need to buy gasoline at all.
> ...

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Oh dear, why has the video been removed ENT ?




> The proof that HHO is a scam
> May 2008
> If you haven't already read the intro to this proof, please do.
> 
> The first thing you'll note about these "run your car on water" schemes is the size of the electrolysis cell and the wires that lead to it.
> 
> Typically they're about jam-jar size and the wires are about 16 gauge, a thickness that can comfortably carry about 30A which, at 12V, represents about 360W of power.
> 
> So the first question obviously has to be...
> ...

----------


## ENT

^
No idea at all.

Anti-HHO freaks maybe?

----------


## tsicar

> Originally Posted by Boon Mee
> 
> Yes indeed, throwing garbage everywhere is a 'normal' thing for un-civilized humans and thus, we can unequivocally state that Thai's are not civilized.
> 
> 
> your logic is as flawed as your political convictions


nope.
YOURS is, andy.
you seem to think like a thai or a woman:
 instead of just observing what is actually going on around you and coming to a conclusion, you try take a different tack and find some weird reason why the logical conclusion to arrive at should be the wrong one.

it's hard to think logically while your head is stuck up your arse!

----------


## ralphlsasser

> it's all part of the "i don't give a fuck" mindset.
> 
> throw the shit everywhere as long as it is not on your own doorstep.
> 
> at my kids' school in the village, the teachers made the kids do a "chicken parade" every morning:
> they were chased around the playground to pick up all the litter before school started.
> i used to watch them run straight to the tuckshop afterward to buy shit in plastic bags before the bell rang and dump the crap where they stood, just to be made to pick it up again the next morning.
> even a bloody monkey should have been able to figure it out, but not the thais!
> 
> ..it's not lack of education: it's the 'kkin CULTURE!


You are spot on. I can't count the times I've been on a bus and people throw trash out of the window. ONE time, the driver TOLD the people on the bus to throw it out the window when they ask for a trash bag. 
A very low class, trashy Thai family live next to where my land ends. One day I saw the woman dumping her trash on my land. When I walked out to look at it and to tell her to pick her shite up off my land, I noticed she had been dumping her trash there for a while. Outraged, I showed my arse and went balistic and told her to get it off. She told me she would burn it when it dried. I got some oil and burned it. There is a trash bin 15 meters from her house, but she was too damn lazy to walk to it. 
After my rant, she goes to her trash bin now. Thai's don't give a shite about anything but their selves. It's always, what I want and to hell with others. I obviously did some good that day letting them know what I will accept and not accept. 
The sad part is, my wife didn't get upset about them dumping trash on our land. So, YES I did sleep in the dog house a few nights.

----------


## bigneilo

Just to possibly try to steer this away from a thai bashing post,  fly tipping is a massive problem in the uk,  costing millions to clean up,  not so much on beaches but in scenic rural areas.   Main culprits being 'cowboy' builders as the cost of skips for waste removal has got so high,  they don,t include them when pricing a job as the more reputable do,  making their quote the cheapest.

----------


## kmart

They ought to put up a big banner on my local beach that says "Welcome To Payoon Beach Festival Of Litter" or somesuch.
The local bovines don't seem to feel like they've had a good day out on the beach without leaving their own body-weight in garbage behind them. Usually right next to the oil drum litter bins provided.
Seems to be a "compartmentalized" type of thinking that allows a lot of Thais to have pristine houses and gardens, whilst having no compunctions about throwing their rubbish over the nearest wall.

----------


## ralphlsasser

> Just to possibly try to steer this away from a thai bashing post, fly tipping is a massive problem in the uk, costing millions to clean up, not so much on beaches but in scenic rural areas. Main culprits being 'cowboy' builders as the cost of skips for waste removal has got so high, they don,t include them when pricing a job as the more reputable do, making their quote the cheapest.


 
"Thai bashing" as you call it is warranted in these circumstances.

----------


## bigneilo

> Originally Posted by bigneilo
> 
> 
> Just to possibly try to steer this away from a thai bashing post, fly tipping is a massive problem in the uk, costing millions to clean up, not so much on beaches but in scenic rural areas. Main culprits being 'cowboy' builders as the cost of skips for waste removal has got so high, they don,t include them when pricing a job as the more reputable do, making their quote the cheapest.
> 
> 
>  
> "Thai bashing" as you call it is warranted in these circumstances.


  my point being this is a universal issue,  not just a thai one.   i remember way back when,  when we used to go to seaside (brid or scarborough)  as a child,  eating chips out of newspaper and then just throwing the wrapper on the floor when finished,  it was the done thing back then  (early 70s) .   for obvious reasons frowned upon now,  maybe thailand is just running behind the west a few decades or so.

----------


## ralphlsasser

> Originally Posted by ralphlsasser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by bigneilo
> ...


It is an univeral issue. I live in Thailand, so it is a Thai issue. It has nothing to do with "running behind the west a few decades or so". It DOES have everything to do about giving a shite. Something most Thai's don't do.

----------


## Boon Mee

> Has?     anybody seen a Litterbin in Thailand ....If so, Where ?


Lots of them in Suphanburi.

Big blue plastic barrels all along Hwy 340.

----------


## Boon Mee

> Originally Posted by Boon Mee
> 
> Yes indeed, throwing garbage everywhere is a 'normal' thing for un-civilized humans and thus, we can unequivocally state that Thai's are not civilized.
> 
> 
> your logic is as flawed as your political convictions


I was being factious and you are too literal-minded to get the drift.  Like the teeth issue but we won't talk about that again for fear of hurt feelings and so forth, eh? :Smile: 

btw, my political convictions are right and true...

----------


## tsicar

> Originally Posted by jamiejambos
> 
> 
> Has? anybody seen a Litterbin in Thailand ....If so, Where ?
> 
> 
> Lots of them in Suphanburi.
> 
> Big blue plastic barrels all along Hwy 340.


yep.
we had garbage bins outside every house in the village.
were emptied daily at 04.00 am.
..then at around 2.00 pm every day, the recycling kunts would come and upturn them and rummage through the shite for bottles and cans and pets that had died of natural causes, and leave all the rest of the crap strewn about for the wind and the soidogs to further distribute.

----------


## oxyjohn

Our first little house on the darkside fronted on a public road. The road bordered some open land and along the fence line quite a bit of shit had accumlated along the 100 metre long section of road along our row of houses. Shorlty after settling in i set about litter picking this stretch. It took me a good 4 or 5 hours. The mostly thai neighbours looked on bemused, anyhow it looked much better when i'd finished. Along comes mother in law, walking back from the local shop, eating some sandwich and happily throws the wrapper down on my newly cleaned road. WTF, i went mad. I never bothered again and now the road is a shit tip again. but we don't live there anymore so who cares? not the fcking locals anyway.

----------


## Stumpy

I really had no intention of citing a Thai bashing thread, I was just really pissed about what I saw. I would have felt the same anywhere. Its one thing not to have the capability to dispose of shit but to have it and then dump on a beach is just down right retarded. There was absolutely no excuse for it. Whatever fucktard dump it knew damn well they could have left it right outside the temple on the street and the garbage guys would have picked it up. But nope, the beach seemed like a better place.

Some more relatives showed up today and we all walked down to the beach to relax. Thankfully it was clean. I saw the monks again and they smiled and bowed and thanked us again for helping. 

Anyway it is what it is.

----------


## withnallstoke

I saw a discarded plastic bag that was full of empty food,
but i didn't see the discardee for fear of being rude.
I looked at them, they stared at me proclaiming wealth was might,
And fucked off in a finger gesturing inkling. You aint seen me. Right.

----------


## Crepitus

Notice that a lot of rellies ( NOT all) have garbage free areas around their houses _now_ ..which were formally a _tip_..little bit of my influence of asking where to put my garbage when visiting..mostly I just got an old container of sorts and stood it out back..and they still use 'em...no idea where they dump it when it is full though.?

I am still resisting the urge at SILs house to rake up all the shite and put a match to it...has a fricking 20 acre farm and just dumps her garbage in a ring around front of the house in the sea of mud and muck created by a leaking water pipe....sigh.......won't mention the _inside_ of the house!! Guess it just don't worry some people ..

Unsuccessful in suggesting an old paint bucket for veggie/food waste for a bit of compost for the garden though...still gets thrown someplace among the veggie plots which probably works just as well....lol

Wish I could _house train_ our friggin geckos...

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> why do people insist on putting floating commas into plural nouns?


Non-native speakers. The Aussies are the worst, closely followed by the Seppos.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

^ Point in case is this quote below. I'd be embarrassed to write so poorly, even when pissed.




> Has? anybody seen a Litterbin in Thailand ....If so, Where ?


Yes, loads. They're even emptied sometimes.

----------


## palexxxx

> why do people insist on putting floating commas into plural nouns?
> 
> drives me up the fekking wall



example??

----------


## Carrabow

> why do people insist on putting floating commas into plural nouns?
> 
> drives me up the fekking wall


You must be a TEFLer

----------


## ice4351

I took 5 friends to Thailand last July.  When we toured the beaches in Phuket there was garbage laying around everywhere but there were now garbage cans to be seen?  Every beach was dirty.  What gives?

----------


## Chairman Mao

> What is it with Thai's and garbage????


They are simple, selfish and ignorant beings.

The only thing they care about besides face is themselves, now, in the immediate. They consider an action that is a disadvantage to them, such as carrying a piece of litter to an appropriate disposal as dumb and stupid as it does not benefit them, now, in the immediate, or perhaps even at all. So what a dumb fucking thing to do. 

Anyone who doesn't think solely of themselves in the immediate now, and disadvantages their self by acting for others without any gain for them selves is a fool.

And they're no fools.

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

Thay have a piss on the fire boys my beans are done attitude.

Ding ding..I'm on the bus.

----------


## keekwai

> The whole throwing shit away here is even dafter when you can hoard all your shit and then SELL it.
> There is a very healthy market for recycling pretty much anything, there is no need to chuck stuff away.
> It's a bit like the old rag and bone men (Steptoe) around here - except instead of swapping your shit for a balloon these guys give you hard cash.


Have to keep in mind the sub workforce that scour the streets and bins for recyclables. If Thais stopped flinging crap everywhere it would upset the social food chain!

 :Bigeyes:

----------


## Nikk

Went Koh Rin just passed Koh Larn last month, they were filming some kind of Thai movie there and had structured a temporary film set on one side of the beach. There were huge polystyrene structures and wooden stages nailed together and  huge wooden crates. Went back few weeks later long after they finished filming, all the shit from the film set was still there. They just left it. 

Walking up past that beach the sand is littered with shit from the fishing boats, especially m150 bottles washed up. We even saw two rusting anti aircraft rounds about 40cm long that looked live to me, washed up just passed the shore line. Absoulutley spectacular island but so very sad to see the mess that's acumilated over time.

----------


## Hampsha

> Now I am not an enviro freak by any means but sheeeeesh...........



Well, that's too bad because 'enviro freaks' don't litter and ruin the environment. Today you are angry tomorrow your apathy will support some other environmental pollution. You should be a bit more of an enviromental freak for a better planet.

----------


## DrAndy

> Andrew, would you say people here care about the environment because you've seen worse environments in say India or Africa?


those that have been educated about the problems care, I know a few

those whose livelihood are affected by the problem care

most don't as they never even really see the problem and need it rammed down their throats!

----------


## DrAndy

> Walking up past that beach the sand is littered with shit from the fishing boats, especially m150 bottles washed up. We even saw two rusting anti aircraft rounds about 40cm long that looked live to me, washed up just passed the shore line. Absoulutley spectacular island but so very sad to see the mess that's acumilated over time.


if you go stay at any resort, the beach is usually clean; if they don't clean it their customers will not come back

----------


## tony wall

my wife is very houseproud and loves the garden last christmas her mother came down to stay for a few months because it was too cold for her in muckdahan. dont know how the wife got to be so clean as her mother is a mobile (semi)trash producer and the wife follows after her picking up her crap that she throws all over the garden,  in march her son and his family came down to visit her for a few days they also threw their rubbish in the garden the first evening the wife went absolutely ballistic with them and insisted the children go and pick up the litter and put it in the bin that we have outside the gate which they did in a fashion.next morning they packed up and went back to the shit hole they call home.     now the mother in law is back at our house as it's cold again up north but i am not expecting her son to visit her this year,     you have to be thankful for small mercies

----------


## glidermanchris

IMHO, what Thailand really needs in order to address the litter/dumping problem is a long-term public awareness/education program and better waste management infrastructure. America used to be just as bad back when I was a kid, but then in the 60s and 70s the government and schools got involved with add campaigns and ecology courses in the schools. The result was that it eventually became socially unacceptable to litter and dump. It still happens, of course, but the problem is nowhere near what it used to be. If Thais could be made to feel a loss of face when they litter, it would stop pretty quickly... :Smile:

----------


## withnallstoke

> America used to be just as bad back when I was a kid, but then in the 60s and 70s the government and schools got involved with add campaigns and ecology courses in the schools.

----------


## Stumpy

> Originally Posted by JPPR2
> 
> 
> 
> Now I am not an enviro freak by any means but sheeeeesh...........
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's too bad because 'enviro freaks' don't litter and ruin the environment. Today you are angry tomorrow your apathy will support some other environmental pollution. You should be a bit more of an enviromental freak for a better planet.


Let me clarify "Enviro Freak". What I mean is I am not a protester that will stand on a street chanting nor will I climb a tree and starve myself to make a point to save a tree because those have little affect on people. But I do my part. I dispose of garbage accordingly. I recycle paper and plastic and give to my neighbor gal. I absolutely refuse to buy soda in a plastic bag. I pass on the straw and bags at the stores if its really not required. 

It is all about educating and leading by example. I realize I am not going to fix the situation here but I know I did the right things.

----------


## aging one

On the subject of the garbage. I have never seen so many flies in Bangkok in my life, I guess they came from the garbage. Out in the burbs is just awful, Laksi, Don Muang, Prathum Thani, Sai Mai, nothing but flies. 

Never have I seen flies especially so many here in BKK.  Trying to work and clean and paint is a pain in the ass. I hate these frigging flies.

----------


## DrAndy

> If Thais could be made to feel a loss of face when they litter


there would be faces all over the ground



> nor will I climb a tree and starve myself to make a point to save a tree because those have little affect on people


well, trees have an important effect, so are worth saving. I admire the guys who climb trees to stop developers ruining a beautiful area





> I have never seen so many flies





> is just awful,





> Never have I seen flies





> I hate these frigging flies.


no flies on you, AO

----------


## withnallstoke

> no flies on you, AO


Booo.

----------


## Big D

> Jomtien 2nd Road now seems to be the locals rubbish dump, this pic was taken about 10 months ago, it is a lot worse now, shall get a new photo tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course we do still have our pristine beaches which is what makes Pattaya a world class destination.


 Now I remember why I don't swim when I visit Pattaya!  Also, isn't it interesting how visiters to Thailand get accused droping a piece of paper when standing next to an ATM, yet Thai people can drop fast food containers ANYWHERE they want. :ourrules:

----------


## Happy Dave

> Originally Posted by dolorous ed
> 
> why do people insist on putting floating commas into plural nouns?
> 
> 
> Non-native speakers. The Aussies are the worst, closely followed by the Seppos.


Before making statements like that, you should spend some time in Australia where "throwing the garbage" is a very serious offence.
The beaches of Queensland (my home state) are all kept in a pristine condition.
Places like the Gold Coast and Sunshine Coast, the councils have tractors running up and down the beaches early am with machinery sifting all the sand through a drum from about 1 ft deep, taking away all any rubbish that might be hidden. By the time people come out they have finished and left a beautifully clean beach for all to enjoy.
But here on Samui one is immediately confronted with nothing but plastic bags, bottles and other garbage. And of course, in England one does not spend enough time on any beach to think about cleaning it, believe me i have been there.

----------


## OhOh

Can anyone tell me where the floating commas are, in the picture shown.

----------


## keekwai

There's one between the floating condom and the floating blood filled syringe.

----------


## alwarner

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by dolorous ed
> ...



ha ha, fucking hell.  talk about wooooooooooooooosh.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by Happy Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> ...


Indeed. Point proven. I rest my case Your Honour.

----------


## Bobcock

Happy Dave - Another product of the Australian education system......... 5555555

----------


## keekwai

^ Can you give me one example (just one) of a flaw in the Australian education system? Thanks ...  :Smile:

----------


## Bobcock

Sure..... read posts by Australians on Teak Door. Poor spelling, poor grammar, incorrect use of punctuation, misplaced words in the middle of sentences and most importantly the inability to read and digest posts.

It's a sad indictment.....

----------


## keekwai

What education system did you go through Bob? Your comprehension skills are a little woeful. You didn't answer the question.

----------


## Bobcock

hahahaha....keep trying

----------


## keekwai

> Happy Dave -


... a clueless bogan. Just another amongst the swelling ranks of knob heads on the net who failed to take full advantage of ANY education system.

There ... that's better.

 :Smile:

----------


## Bobcock

Jeez Keekwai....that's a bit strong...targeting a whole Nation is far more fun.... 55555

----------


## Phrakhanong

I was eating dinner at Nang Nual in Pattaya a few years back.  We were sitting out over the water and just enjoying the surroundings.  Suddenly there was this huge splash and everybody in the restaurant turned their heads to look at what caused it.  The next door restaurant had a few rooms for rent above it and some dumb-ass had chucked a huge garbage bag out of his window.  Everyone was looking at him and he looked very embarrassed about all the attention.  I suppose he expected that the big 20kg bag of rubbish would slip silently into the water rather than create the commotion it did.

When I lived in Bangkok in the 1980s, I remember the school kids had to go to scouts and girl guides on weekends and after school.  As part of their duties, they had to pick up litter.  I get the impression that this doesn't happen so much any more.

----------


## Phrakhanong

Oh, and for those that are picking on the Australian education system... I have been through the US, Australian, and Scandinavian systems, as well as the International School Association system during my childhood and high school.  My view is the Australian system was actually the better one, although ISB in the 1980s comes a close second.

On my day to day business dealings with international companies, I can't really find any trend as to whether any English speaking country is worse than others grammatically.  It strikes me to be more of a personal thing.  Some people do not see grammar as important.  For example, I have come across many Engineers who do not consider attention to grammatical detail in email as being that important.  Lawyers, on the other hand, consider it to be a big deal and at times can get overly pedantic.

----------


## OhOh

> ^ Can you give me one example (just one) of a flaw in the Australian education system? Thanks ...


A preference to end all words with a double oo.

----------


## alwarner

^or make any sentence sound like a question.

----------


## keekwai

Kath and Kim?

----------


## chassamui

Global law. All packaging must be biodegradeable or recyclyeable.

Point and laugh loudly and conspicuosly at anyone dropping litter.

All 7/11 in Thailand to ASK if you want bags spoons and straws.

In most resorts all 7/11 have bins outside. Very rare on the mainland.

Reduce, re-use, recycle. Some of the houses here made made from discarded advertising hoardings and driftwood. At least some of the culture is worth preserving.

----------


## keekwai

> packaging must be biodegradeable


The problem is that it gets buried in landfill and methane is a by product of it's decomposition.

It would be better to go back to ordinary plastic bags.

----------


## chassamui

> The problem is that it gets buried in landfill and methane is a by product of it's decomposition.


If they can collect gas from cowshit.........................

----------


## bobo746

Tossed a ciggy butt down a drain in bangkok last month and bang a copper is tapping me on the shoulder, lucky i was with a mates wife she dragged me away and the copper gave up,b2000 fine she tells me it's not as if there arent any cig butts already on the ground.

----------


## Happy Dave

> ^   I blame the parents.......



Yeh well, i don't fink tiz the kids who are chucking the beer bottles around !

----------


## Happy Dave

> Happy Dave - Another product of the Australian education system......... 5555555


Funny you should say that !   I had an English Grammar School Education  and then joined the RN aged 15 yrs and had to continue schooling until i was 18 yrs old.
How about you stupid ?     Put your limited brain in gear before making stupid uninformed statements.

----------


## Bobcock

hahahahahahaha.... so it's just you that is stupid then?

----------


## keekwai

Pssst .... Bob  ::chitown::

----------


## alwarner

> Oh, and for those that are picking on the Australian education system... *I have been through the US, Australian, and Scandinavian systems, as well as the International School Association system during my childhood and high school.*  My view is the Australian system was actually the better one, although ISB in the 1980s comes a close second.
> 
> On my day to day business dealings with international companies, I can't really find any trend as to whether any English speaking country is worse than others grammatically.  It strikes me to be more of a personal thing.  Some people do not see grammar as important.  For example, I have come across many Engineers who do not consider attention to grammatical detail in email as being that important.  Lawyers, on the other hand, consider it to be a big deal and at times can get overly pedantic.


Why did you need to do the Scando system if the Aussie one was so good?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Why did you need to do the Scando system if the Aussie one was so good?


Because (as has been made obvious on here) the Aussie school system is on par with Thailand's.

----------


## keekwai

> Because (as has been made obvious on here) the Aussie school system is on par with Thailand's.


Cricky! Should I ask the University of NSW for my money back? The deceiving bastards!

 :Smile:

----------


## Bobcock

I think it's spelt Crikey..... QED

----------


## keekwai

> I think it's spelt Crikey..... QED


It's "slang" ... I'll spell it however I like. Pedantic spelling Nazis be dammed.  :Smile:

----------


## Chairman Mao

Cry Kee Kwai.

----------


## keekwai

:Sorry1:  I spelt "Criwkee" wrong. *sob*

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Should I ask the University of NSW for my money back?


Definitely.

----------


## keekwai

*yawn*

----------


## OhOh

There does seem to be a surge of Grammar School and University educated scholars on TD.

Has DD been advertising in the Times Educational Supplement? If so I recommend the bar being raised to 2.1 of 1st's only being allowed posting rights. Unless a generous donation is made instead. :Smile: 

Updated after canvassing by the UK truck Drivers Association - Essex Branch. 

HGV Licence classes C, C1, C&E, C1+E are also very welcome and much appreciated for their proven abilities to string three words together, with appropriate use of the comma, rustle up a three course Thai or English Sunday Lunch, satisfy a nubile young wife and display the appropriate human kindness to those who are forced to live in any form of mobile home.

----------


## keekwai

> a surge


 :Wtf:

----------


## Lambik

Pattaya, DarkSide, Soi 43, Nernplubwan, there is a grove with a clearly board which mention not to drop any garbage there, in English... only.

----------


## OhOh

> Originally Posted by OhOh
> 
> 
> a surge


"A rise of activity"

"to rise suddenly to an excessive or abnormal value <the stock market surged to a record high>"

Yep, you need to see about your uni refund. Unless you were studying Chinese of course. :Smile:

----------


## ENT

Kee kwai;

Kee= shit.
Kwai= penis.
Kee kwai = penis shit* in Thai colloquialism.

*Kee, = shit, as in kee nok, meaning bird shit, an epithet sometimes applied in a derogatory fashion to Farang by Thai.

Smegma = accumulated penile effusion found under the unwashed foreskin of an uncircumcised penis.

Thus;
keekwai synonymous to smeghead, aka dickhead.

Why anyone would wish to label themselves as such only an Ocker would know.

----------


## Bobcock

the slang for penis ie kluay....banana has an l in it and when pronounced properly is audible. กล้วย note the 'lor ling' at second letter. 

Of course many people mispronounce through laziness, a common Thai trait, but facts are facts.

kwai in this case is 'buffalo' (the avatar may have given you a clue) and the preceding kee doesn't literally mean 'shit', it's just a prefix for something bad for want of a better word...... e.g. kee mao....very drunk....

Other than that ENT your analysis is spot on....55555

----------


## keekwai

> "A rise of activity"
> 
> "to rise suddenly to an excessive or abnormal value <the stock market surged to a record high>"


Thank you teacher. But it was the "drama queen" like  over exaggeration I was dumbfounded by.

----------


## Bobcock

Aaaah...the rather worthless buffalo speaks.....5555.....

----------


## keekwai

> Kee kwai;
> 
> Kee= shit.
> Kwai= penis.
> Kee kwai = penis shit* in Thai colloquialism.


Your knowledge of Thai is truly .... underwhelming.

As opposed to a "surge' in degree holders  ... there seems to be a surge in the numbers of ignorant tossers embarrassing themselves.

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## ENT

^^You are a case in point.

----------


## Bobcock

> there seems to be a surge in the numbers of ignorant tossers embarrassing themselves.


Crikey!!!!

----------


## Bobcock

> ^^You are a case in point.


Really....5555....come on we're in Thailand not Wales, give it to me in the local language, you seem to be quite proficient....

----------


## keekwai

Yes Bob.  ::chitown::

----------


## keekwai

Wow!. All Aussies are Ockers. All Brits are Cockneys. All Americans are rednecks! Keep it up guys ... Your ignorant schoolboy internet warrior antics are cracking me up!

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## FailSafe

> For non Welsh speakers, the above Welsh phrase means;  "Arse holes to the Ockers"


Even the _translations_ of Welsh phrases are indecipherable (what the fuck is an 'Ocker'?)- what a weird language... :Smile:

----------


## keekwai

> what the fuck is an 'Ocker'?


This.

----------


## ENT

An Ocker is a derogaratory term used to describe Australians, esp. used by Kiwis.

Welsh is claimed to be the oldest living language on record, thus difficult for non-Welsh to learn and understand at times, indeed many Welsh speakers still dispute its correct spelling, even after modern standardised Welsh was introduced.

There are at least 36 different Welsh dialects and forms of spelling in Wales.

I am no expert on the lingo, but still speak passable colloquial Welsh in certain districts, although of an older middle Welsh form.

I still tend to say "chi" instead of "ti", meaning "you", for instance.

----------


## keekwai

> An Ocker is a *derogaratory* term


... as is "Cockney, Canuck and Kiwi"


Keep 'em coming Ent. Your ignorance hilarious!

 ::chitown::

----------


## FailSafe

'Canuck' isn't a derogatory term- it's even the name of the Vancouver hockey team.

----------


## keekwai

^ Err ... I know that. My point was that ENt probably doesn't.

----------


## FailSafe

I see- are you a Canuck, then? :Wink:

----------


## FailSafe

So 'Ocker' isn't derogatory?  I need to keep all this straight so I can properly insult people on TD.

----------


## keekwai

> I see- are you a Canuck, then?


No. I'm an Aussie. You can subdivide us into "Normal, Ocker and Bogan" if you wish.

----------


## ENT

An Ocker is most certainly a derogatory term used to describe Australians esp. by Kiwis.
Ockes are now so used to being labelled as such, they are gradually accepting the fact that hey indeed are Ockers. 

The word simply means peasant, dumb-arse, thick-shit, uncultured,etc, as most Ozies are.


Ocker - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## ENT

A bogan is a mullet head, a variety of Kiwi often found in West Auckland suburbs of NZ,

These guys are influenced by Ocker culture and not much respected in NZ as they are Thick as shit.

Ockers are often proud to be called bogans.

Just goes to show ya mate.

Bunch of dills.

----------


## Bobcock

> as there is no "correct" English spelling of Thai words due to colloquial differences


There is actually an accepted form of transliteration as introduced by King Chulalongkorn (Rama V).......




> "Arse holes to the Ockers"


Really? I'd translate it as 'All Ockers are arseholes'.

----------


## Lambik

^

Thai's and garbage dumping?!

----------


## keekwai

> A bogan is a mullet head, a variety of Kiwi often found in West Auckland suburbs of NZ,
> 
> These guys are influenced by Ocker culture and not much respected in NZ as they are Thick as shit.
> 
> Ockers are often proud to be called bogans.
> 
> Just goes to show ya mate.
> 
> Bunch of dills.


Amazing! How you managed to insert so many mistakes into one paragraph. Keep up the good work!

Please continue ... it's cracking me up!

 :Smile:

----------


## Bobcock

Farangs go dumping garbage now Yo....

----------


## keekwai

> 'All Ockers are arseholes'.


 :smiley laughing:

----------


## keekwai

> ^
> 
> Thai's and garbage dumping?!


Quite right! Pommy internet warrior bigots ... stay on topic.

Thanks

----------


## FailSafe

I don't think I ever met an Australian during my childhood (which I spent in Brooklyn, NY)- my first exposure to them was through 'Crocodile Dundee' (and, to a much lesser extent, 'Yahoo Serious')- you guys were always OK with we Americans, hence we have no derogatory terms for you (and I'm ignorant of any terms used in that sense by the Limeys and the Frogs). :Smile:

----------


## keekwai

Re- Aussies




> hence we have no derogatory terms for you


Neither do the Poms ... so individual ones have to resort to more generic terms.

Why is that? Because we're a nice people of course.




Stand by for bitter "old womanish/schoolboyish" comments to follow.

 ::chitown::

----------


## FailSafe

I've also studied your culture extensively by reading 'You Wouldn't be Dead for Quids' and a couple other Les Norton books. :Wink:

----------


## keekwai

> I've also studied your culture extensively by  reading 'You Wouldn't be Dead for Quids' and a couple other Les Norton  books.


You should catch a live one and keep him/her captive for further research.

 :Smile:

----------


## FailSafe

Sounds like that could be trouble- there was quite a bit of, 'His nose was moved three inches to the right' in those Les Norton stories...

----------


## ENT

> Originally Posted by ENT
> 
> 
> A bogan is a mullet head, a variety of Kiwi often found in West Auckland suburbs of NZ,
> 
> These guys are influenced by Ocker culture and not much respected in NZ as they are Thick as shit.
> 
> Ockers are often proud to be called bogans.
> 
> ...


A fat lot you know about yer on culture, wombat.    :kma:

----------


## keekwai

^ Absolutely amazing!

----------


## keekwai

> wombat




Err ... "Buffalo"

----------


## ENT

^
Having now had my translation of Thai corrected, your nick and avatar make more sense.

Keekwai, meaning bullshit.

That's what you call yourself.

Only an Ocker could be proud of that.      :smiley laughing:

----------


## ENT

^^ Yes, buffalo bullshit.

----------


## keekwai

You see ENT ... I'm big enough in mind and spirit to be able to take the piss out of myself. I'm also an adult with a sense of humour. As a consequence ... your schoolboy like slurs are like water off a duck's back.

But like I said ... your puerility and ignorance are good for a laugh. Thanks for that!

----------


## keekwai

> ^^ Yes, buffalo bullshit.


Where's a smiley for trembling knees when you need one? Damn!

----------


## ENT

Another expat Tefler who left Oz to increase its national IQ level.

Quite normal for an Ocker, aren't ya kid?    :mid:

----------


## keekwai

Yes Ent.  ::chitown::

----------


## Stumpy

Hey...anybody seen any Thais dumping garbage on a pristine beach?? :rofl:

----------


## ENT

Yes.   ::spin::

----------


## ENT

> 'Canuck' isn't a derogatory term- it's even the name of the Vancouver hockey team.


Neither is Kiwi.

----------


## keekwai

Zzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## ENT

^
Typical Ocker respose to culture, shock and catatonia.   :mid:

----------


## Latindancer

> Hey...anybody seen any Thais dumping garbage on a pristine beach??


No....but I observe ENT dumping his mental garbage in this thread.

I see you're still hijacking threads and being a total moron, ENT.
It seems that that after a few off-topic posts by you, people abandon threads.

Anyone have something more to say about Thais and garbage ?
.
.
.

----------


## keekwai

> ^
> Typical Ocker respose to culture, shock and catatonia.


That's OK. One day ... if I keep trying really, really hard ... I'll be as savvy,witty and charming as your good self and ... indeed ... most Brits. I mean, I love you guys. I even have a poster of Alf Garnet on my wall.

God Save The Queen!

(I so wish I was British) ... *sigh*

----------


## keekwai

> I observe ENT dumping his mental garbage in this thread.


I love ENT ... it's like watching a train wreck in progress.




> Anyone have something more to say about Thais and garbage


How about "It's their backyard and they can shit in it if it makes them happy?"

----------


## Carrabow

> Anyone have something more to say about Thais and garbage ?
> .


 
How do you re-educate them to think differently about their environment? I remember in the 70's (US) there was a huge push by the government to stop littering. Complete with commercials and campaigns in the school systems. When the law got engaged in it and fines imposed I noticed a drastic change. 

Just a thought

----------


## keekwai

The problem is... they are too slack to even enforce laws that concern life threatening situations (e.g pedestrian crossing procedures) ... and numerous health & safety regulations. Litter laws will be standing at the back of the queue for quite a while I think.

----------


## alwarner

> Originally Posted by keekwai
> 
> there seems to be a surge in the numbers of ignorant tossers embarrassing themselves.
> 
> 
> Crikey!!!!


sow wow kee gluay.

pmsl.

----------


## Happy Dave

> Originally Posted by ENT
> 
> 
> ^^You are a case in point.
> 
> 
> Really....5555....come on we're in Thailand not Wales, give it to me in the local language, you seem to be quite proficient....


I should have thought that such a highly educated person as you would have said........'come on we are in Thailand'.......we're  mmmmmmmm?   ::chitown:: after all we know that you just love to contradict others. Seeing that your English is so pristine.

----------


## keekwai

> 'come on we are in Thailand'......._we're_  mmmmmmmm?.


Is there something wrong with using "we're" ... the contraction of "we are"? Or am I missing something?

----------


## ENT

Over your head, man.

----------


## keekwai

I doubt it. Talk about a classic "Pot/Kettle" scenario.

Here ... I'll Google it for you.

Were, We're, and Where - Definitions, Examples, Exercises - Commonly Confused Words - Were, We're, Where

----------


## ENT

Classic tefler debate.

----------


## keekwai

Yes ... should be moved to Ajarn. My apologies.

----------


## Happy Dave

> I spelt "Criwkee" wrong. *sob*


Oh you naughty, naughty boy, go and stand in the corner. And you little Bobby, stop playing with yourself in class.   :rofl:

----------


## keekwai

Sorry ... too late. Statute of limitations for spelling mistakes is one week. No corner for me.

----------


## Happy Dave

> Originally Posted by Happy Dave
> 
> 
> 'come on we are in Thailand'......._we're_  mmmmmmmm?.
> 
> 
> Is there something wrong with using "we're" ... the contraction of "we are"? Or am I missing something?


No , but with all these grammar experts monitoring the posts i am sure that they will be very upset if you use lazy short cuts.

----------


## keekwai

^ Take it up at Ajarn

----------


## ENT

Deep.

----------


## DrAndy

> Take it up your arse


quite right

----------


## keekwai

^ Yes mate.

----------


## Rural Surin

> Originally Posted by keekwai
> 
>  Take it up your arse
> 
> 
> quite right


Seems to be a subliminal reference for you, A.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by Happy Dave
> 
> 
> 'come on we are in Thailand'......._we're_  mmmmmmmm?.
> 
> 
> Is there something wrong with using "we're" ... the contraction of "we are"? Or am I missing something?


In spoken English the emphasis would normally be on the 'are' (in the context of this sentence) which isn't there if contracted. Of course, if you're an Aussie or American or anyone not from the South of England (the nice, bits) you have no idea about how to emphasise English correctly, so it doesn't really matter.  :Smile:

----------


## hmmm

> I blame 7/11, for everything..


The whole culture of giving you 2 or 3 times the number of plastic bags you need and a whole bunch of straws every time you buy a couple of things probably doesn't help.

----------


## Phrakhanong

Hopefully everyone has gotten the grammar lessons and country-rubbishing out of their system and we can return to the original topic.

7-Eleven does seem to be one of the few places that offers a bin though.  I tend to pocket or hang on to my rubbish when having a dern len, until I find a bin, and usually the only bins I spot are the ones in front of the 7-Eleven.

The fast food joints in Oz tend to do the same thing as 7-Eleven in Thailand in that they provide too many bags (eg each meal goes in a separate bag even though they could have fit both meals in one bag) and far too many paper napkins, etc.

An interesting side note... I was watching a group of Thai tourists here in Oz a few weeks ago... walking the pristine clean streets of Perth... and the buggers threw their litter around!  Plastic bottles, cigarette butts, and even harking up and spitting in the street!  Several of the locals gave them some pretty good stares but they still seemed clueless.

----------


## keekwai

You should have walked up to one of them with your hand dripping with tomato sauce from your meat pie ... and wiped your hand on his/her's shirt. Same same.

----------


## Cthulhu

> We brought it to the manager`s attention. (manager of the resort) He was furious, called the owner, who just happens to own a very large chunk of this island.
> He gave them Hell, within 20 minutes the fishing vessels left, probably only to continue their pollution elsewhere.
> I am sure that the owner didnt give a fok about the garbage disposal, he just worried about his business.


That's fine - in this case, a clean beach *IS* good business.

Been to Koh Kood myself. Gorgeous beaches, especially in low season.

----------


## AUSSIE EXPAT

> I was watching a group of Thai tourists here in Oz a few weeks ago... walking the pristine clean streets of Perth... and the buggers threw their litter around! Plastic bottles, cigarette butts, and even harking up and spitting in the street! Several of the locals gave them some pretty good stares but they still seemed clueless.


They are. They've got no pride in their own country so why the f**k would they worry about anyone elses.

Shame the council guys weren't around to give them an on the spot fine.

Still wouldn't understand what the fuss was about. Lazy good for nothing cnuts.

----------

